# cmh lowest merit mbbs 2015



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

any idea what will be the lowest merit of cmh this year? Will it rise or fall? What was it last year?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I heard it was 85 something last year and 84 something the previous. Every one thinks the merit will fall this year but I saw thousands of kids coming for the test today. So many kids applied And there are a few seats. I am terrified. what's your aggregate? On sat basis or other?


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

nayab itrat said:


> I heard it was 85 something last year and 84 something the previous. Every one thinks the merit will fall this year but I saw thousands of kids coming for the test today. So many kids applied And there are a few seats. I am terrified. what's your aggregate? On sat basis or other?


Whats your aggregate? and did you give SAT?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I have 86.76 and i did give Sat2. This is the aggregate with sat. With mcat I have a very low score.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

A guy I know studying in cmh on local seat got admitted with an aggregate of 84 something last year.


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> I have 86.76 and i did give Sat2. This is the aggregate with sat. With mcat I have a very low score.



Hey is SAT 2 more challenging then MCAT. 
Because I might be taking a gap year if I don't get in this year. 
I was thinking I could give SAT 2
I want to know if SAT 1 is acceptable as well


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

How did your cmh test go?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't prepare for it so okayish.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

FMH mbbs merit list has been published.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Mehr5656 said:


> Hey is SAT 2 more challenging then MCAT.
> Because I might be taking a gap year if I don't get in this year.
> I was thinking I could give SAT 2
> I want to know if SAT 1 is acceptable as well


It is not challenging to get 550 in each subject test. It is very challenging to get 750 in each subject test or to score around 2300 total in all 3. Depends what your goal is and what the requirement is. The most easy part about SAT2 is, you can give it multiple times a year.
Generally speaking, if you have done well in A level, SAT 2 would not be very difficult for you. I am not very familiar with FSc.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Does anyone know whether mbbs and bds lists in cmh are displayed on the same day or they display bds on a later day


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

On the CMH website if you click on the admissions link you can type in your arn and find out your aptitude test results... Idk why but they haven't even considered my MCAT score and only have the SATs... I didn't take the SATs so without it my aggregate for cmh is way too low, will they add the MCAT results in their final result list?


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Will they display merit list on 11th or just nums result??


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm not sure, but you can check you NUMS result rightnow


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

escalations said:


> Mehr5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey is SAT 2 more challenging then MCAT.
> ...



I have Done A levels. 
Which is why my MCAT score was so low. 
How similar is SAT to A levels 
And what did you get? 
If you don't mind me asking. 
I heard with SAT there's a better chance of getting in


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

FaiqaNadeem said:


> I'm not sure, but you can check you NUMS result rightnow


How can we check our nums result


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

The website is saying nuns entry test result will be uploaded on 11th. Who said that we can check it right now?


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

Click on the online application form and it asks you for the arn code which is the prospectus code and it shows you your results


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Got it. I opened it. There was something else written on the page too.
'Local MBBS: 169' 
What does this mean?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Does it mean I'm on 169th position in the merit list?


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm thinking its your number in the merit list...like arranged according to highest to lowest merit


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

How can this be possible? Even with an aggregate of 86.1%.
What's your local MBBS number and aggregate.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

My aggregate with the MCAT is 83.62 
I scored 71/100 on the aptitude test and my aggregate has called to 76 because they didn't include my MCAT score, so I'm number 381. I'm confused myself 
I thought the MCAT would be counted


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

hmalik said:


> Yes


What yes?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Anonymous111 said:


> How can this be possible? Even with an aggregate of 86.1%.
> What's your local MBBS number and aggregate.


My agg. is 84.9 and my no. is 200.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

FaiqaNadeem said:


> My aggregate with the MCAT is 83.62
> I scored 71/100 on the aptitude test and my aggregate has called to 76 because they didn't include my MCAT score, so I'm number 381. I'm confused myself
> I thought the MCAT would be counted


On the orientation day they told us they have no instructions on how percentage will be calculated even they said if instructed nums could be 50% so at that time they had no clue


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

But then why do they have a specific weightage for the SATs... On their website it says NUMS+UHS/SAT = 50%


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

This is unbelievable. I thought 86.1 will be enough to get me in. Last year students with were studying on local seats. Can't believe merit got so high.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

What did you score on the aptitude test? And did you take the SATs?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

I think since last year the students taking SAT has increased many folds that has increased the merit, i applied on govt overseas seats and when i saw the list students had scored above 2300 in SAT and the merit was in the 90's , same has happened with cmh i think , may be the merit is gonna be 90, but they should have told everyone before how they will calculate aggregate


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

What does the number on mbbs means? Your position in merit?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> What does the number on mbbs means? Your position in merit?


I think so. Whats yours? And whats your agg.?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> What does the number on mbbs means? Your position in merit?


it means position on the merit list, i applied in bds and merit number is 50


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

My aggregate was 89 point something. The number 66 is written in front of local mbbs. Does that mean I got in?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> My aggregate was 89 point something. The number 66 is written in front of local mbbs. Does that mean I got in?


I guess you did.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

was your MCAT score counted?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

My number is 156. I don't think I'm getting in MBBS.


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

How many local MBBS seats are there in cmh?


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Merit No. 241 with an aggregate of 83.27 . How is this even possible? I expected myself to at least be in the top 180 with that aggregate ...  I guess there are too many applicants on the SAT basis...


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

DrDee said:


> Merit No. 241 with an aggregate of 83.27 . How is this even possible? I expected myself to at least be in the top 180 with that aggregate ...  I guess there are too many applicants on the SAT basis...


have you applied to some other college


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Everyone who didn't get into cmh and anywhere else and is taking a gap year, come back even stronger next year. Cheers!


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone who was counting on CMH, and didn't get in and didn't apply elsewhere, if you are open to Islamabad, Fazaia is taking applications till 12th and their Entry test is on 22nd. They did throw a lot of money to snag faculty from many different Medical colleges so do look into it, I have a feeling it would do good. This is their first year so many students with border line percentages have already booked spots in other Medical colleges in Islamabad like Nafees and IMDC so this year the merit might be very flexible. Look into it, if you are contemplating giving up on this year.


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey does any one know what is the merit for children of army personelle


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

mnaq1995 said:


> Hey does any one know what is the merit for children of army personelle


No separate quota for children of army personal. Only 5 seats which are reserved for wards of shaheed. Around 30 for MC's. Rest all are open merit.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Has anyone received an interview call from CMH ?


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

I did, i applied on sat 2 basis for local bds 85.123 aggregrate


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

When is your interview and how did they contact you, did they ask anything to bring along etc

- - - Updated - - -

What was your merit number


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Did anyone else's merit number go higher? :?


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine did. And by a lot.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> Did anyone else's merit number go higher?


Mine went lower. What are they trying to do this year? :frowning:


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

aized said:


> Mine did. And by a lot.


Mine went 25 numbers higher!


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you mean lower as in going from 15 to 10, or from 10 to 15.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

aized said:


> Do you mean lower as in going from 15 to 10, or from 10 to 15.


200 to 175


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh mine went lower by 16 places.


----------



## waleed302 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mine went up 25 positions. Has anyone who applied in MBBS recieved a call yet? And are they going to post a proper list?


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

I mean higher.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> Mine went lower. What are they trying to do this year? :frowning:


How could it go lower thats strange , do you mean like it went from 60 to 50 or vice versa


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

waleed302 said:


> Mine went up 25 positions. Has anyone who applied in MBBS recieved a call yet? And are they going to post a proper list?


Same here. Whats your merit no. and agg.?
I called them today to ask about the merit list and they just said that your merit no. is given when you log in. I don't think they'll be posting a merit list this year.


----------



## waleed302 (Nov 3, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> waleed302 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine went up 25 positions. Has anyone who applied in MBBS recieved a call yet? And are they going to post a proper list?
> ...


Well that sucks, I was hoping to get a rough estimate of the merit this year. My merit is 84.45 and 183 on the list btw. How depressing :/


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

waleed302 said:


> Well that sucks, I was hoping to get a rough estimate of the merit this year. My merit is 84.45 and 183 on the list btw. How depressing :/


I thought the merit would decrease this year. Mine's 84.967 and im 175 now. I really thought i would get in.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Mine went lower by 22 places. Like from 15 to 10. Idk if this is good or bad idk how many seats there are idk anything.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol thats a good thingg! There are 93-94 seats. Thays what they told me on the phone. What's your merit no. now?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Its 134. I heard there are 150 seats and 120 are for civilians and 30 for cadets. It's pretty much very hard to get in cmh :worried:


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

Total seats are 150. 30 for cadets, 22 for foreign students, 5 for children of army personnel and 93 on open merit.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

This means there is no chance I get in?


----------



## aized (Aug 22, 2015)

What's yourmerit number?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

If you are 134 and 93 in open merit then about 40 of them above you, need to drop. I don't know if a merit list with everyone's marks and details exist somewhere in public but if most of these 134 are high up because of SAT2 scores, chances are fewer spots would open as I think no other college accepts SAT2 scores from local students, hence there will not be major exodus. If they were up due to MCAT or any other test that is accepted by other colleges also, there would be more chances spots would open up.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

hmalik said:


> When is your interview and how did they contact you, did they ask anything to bring along etc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What was your merit number


My merit number went from 25 to 24 and they contact via message telling you that you have been selected and to bring the bank draft and documents on the day of the interview which for me is 13 nov

- - - Updated - - -



hmalik said:


> When is your interview and how did they contact you, did they ask anything to bring along etc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What was your merit number


My merit number went from 25 to 24 and they contact via message telling you that you have been selected and to bring the bank draft and documents on the day of the interview which for me is 13 nov


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

I got a message that I'll be having my interview on 14 Nov and that I got selected for BDS but today they called me and said my interview has been canceled and they'll tell me when to come how can that happen is anyone else going through the same thing ? And how many seats are there on total for bds


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

119 what are my chances?


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

seritonin said:


> 119 what are my chances?


somewhat medium 
but only time will tell


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

ayshasamad said:


> I got a message that I'll be having my interview on 14 Nov and that I got selected for BDS but today they called me and said my interview has been canceled and they'll tell me when to come how can that happen is anyone else going through the same thing ? And how many seats are there on total for bds


They are 62 open merit seats, what is your merit number


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

My merit is now 214... still depressing :/


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you apply anywhere else? Got any acceptance message or anything?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Alot of students were absent i think merit will drop further

- - - Updated - - -



seritonin said:


> 119 what are my chances?


I think you have a fair chance , alot of students were absent , my guess 20 bds students were missing and same with mbbs,

Also i think not all the foreign seats were taken, if mbbs has 22 foreign seats im positive less than 10 were there so leftover seats would go back into open merit , thats just my observation rest Allah knows best


----------



## rsheikh75 (Sep 20, 2014)

*CMH MBBS Merit 2015 As Of Nov 17 2015*

As of Tuesday Nov 17, 2015, the merit was 87.56%. My number on the merit list was 113 with 87.69% aggregate. I got a call on Monday afternoon Nov 16th. The inform you thru sms. They called candidates upto merit number 115 with aggregate of 87.56%. About 5 candidates did not show up. It seems like the merit might drop further. They have also converted some foreign seats into local MBBS. Good luck everybody. 

This is a very good forum for Med Students. Keep posting the latest news and updates to help each other. 



hmalik said:


> Alot of students were absent i think merit will drop further
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm so confused right now. My merit number is 134 and they told me they can't confirm and say I am not getting in but they also can't say I am in. And till now 118 candidates made it. I dont rhink I'll get in but I really want to. Idk if I should move forward with the gap year because I got in nowhere literally or hope for this. I don't even know what to do and how to handle this gap year if it comes to it. ensive:ensive:


----------

